# Como saber si un LM317T se encuentra en buen estado



## shavier (Ago 1, 2007)

Buenas... mañanas/tardes/noches, mi tema es para consultar algo talvez bastante basico, pero necesito saber de que manera puedo ver si un LM317T se encuentra en buen estado, es un encapsulado TO-220, creo que con un tester convencional se puede saber si se encuentra bien, pero quisiera si alguien puede ser tan amable de explicarme un poco de que manera tengo que medirlo y que datos me puede dar, espero una respuesta y desde ya muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Saint_ (Ago 2, 2007)

Hola, respecto a tu pregunta, EL LM 317 es un circuito integrado, por tanto no es pocible "testearlo" como si guera un transisitor, diodo, etc., pero se puede verificar su funcionamiento del siguiente modo...
1.- En los pines de ADJ y OUT colocar un resisitor de 220 ohm, luego medir el voltaje que hay 
en esoso pines (ADJ y OUT) debera ser de 1.25v con un margen de error pequeño, si esto no pasa significa que esta deñado el CI LM317.... 

hobiamente para esto nesecitas alimentar al CI....
seguramente habran otros metodos para verificar el funcionamiento correcto de este integrado, pero el que te comento me parese uno de los ma seguros....


----------



## jona (Ago 2, 2007)

hola
la unica manera de saber si funciona o no el circuito integrado lm 317 t es armando el circuito basico,mediante la resistencia de 220,preset de ajuste(potenciometr) tension de entrada y salida,para que funcione el regulador.
al regular el preset o potenciometro te deben dar una tension minima de 1.2v aproximadamente  yla tension maxima es la entregada luego de el capacitor de filtro.
fijate y revisa este link,cualquier cosa comentanos...
si lo que estas queriendo hacer es una fuente lee esto.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-lm317-paralelo-8658/

saludos


----------



## shavier (Ago 2, 2007)

Gracias por las respuestas, el LM317T está montado en una fuente de alimentación, mi duda por lo que pienso que está funcionando mal es porque no regula el voltaje, me parece que lo hice volar cuando le conecté la etapa de potencia con 3 transistores 2N3055 y 3 resistencias de 7W (conecté un transistor al revés) y para verificar eso estaba buscando alguna manera de comprobar si se encuentra en buen estado o no porque no senti olor a quemado ni nada anormal y la fuente funcionaba perfectamente, talvez sea el potenciometro, se lo voy a cambiar por las dudas porque el pote que tiene esta medio hecho pedazos de antes, pero el comprotamiento que tiene la fuente por el momento es mantenerse en 53V... no baja ni sube la tensión cuando le varío la resistencia con el potenciometro... por eso estaba pensando que talvez el LM317T se quemó o se averió y no estaba regulando... voy a probar el primer metodo... pero me parece q por le momento queda tocar nomas y cambiar... Un abrazo, si hay más posibles soluciones espero respuestas, muchas gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 2, 2007)

El LM317T no aguanta 53V, si no mira el datasheet y lo veras. Hay una version de de alta tension pero es dificil de encontrar.

La mejor forma de comprobarlo es meterle carga, unos 500-700mA.
Ajustas la tension y despues pones la carga, si se mantiene la tension es que esta en perfecto estado.

Recuerda que el lm317 esta muy bien diseñado contra los cortocircuitos y sobrecargas, solo hay dos formas de destruirlo, con una tensiuon de entrada demasiado alta y la otra metiendole una bateria de coche.


----------



## shavier (Ago 2, 2007)

Tenes razón en eso, pero antes de ponerle los transistores (que por cierto van en paralelo al LM317T)... la fuente andaba barbaro... andaba a 52,5... o 53V en la salida... y ni un drama... por cierto, el transformador es de 18+18... en realidad suministra 36V... pero el filtro de capacitores parece q eleva la tensión varios voltios como para que a la salida haya 50V... y son reales porque si le pongo una carga o algo que consuma y la tensión de salida fuera ficticia ésta bajaria y me mostraria el verdadero voltaje al medirlo trabajando... pero se mantiene en ese voltaje y no baja en lo absoluto. Pero en realidad tenes mucha razón, el LM317 no soporta tal voltaje... tenés idea de cual es el modelo de LM que sea de igual encapsulado (TO-220) y que aguante más tensión?, agradesco el tiempo que se toman todos por ayudarme, un abrazo.


----------



## jona (Ago 2, 2007)

hola
te comento que el regulador lm 317 T,como ya dijeron los colegas,no soporta mas de 36v como mucho,pero en realidad para no estar tan al limite de la tension maxima de trabajo es recomendable hacerlo trabajar hasta unos 30v....pero eso como mucho.
si te anduvo fue de casualidad,por que estos reguladores se bancan de todo,menos dos cosas hacerle pasar mas corriente de la que pueden entregar que es 1.5 ampere y darle a su entrada mas de 36v.
tenes que usar el regulador lm 317 T,pero la version de alta tension,que creo que es la version LM 317T HVK, y tiene un limite de corriente de 1.5 ampere tambien y permite tensiones de hasta 57v maximo.

Te dejo el datasheet de el mismo:
http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/L/M/3/1/LM317HVK STEEL.shtml

saludos...


----------



## shavier (Ago 2, 2007)

Muchas gracias, Ese CI LM317HVT es el que estoy necesitando, es igual el encapsulado y me vendría barbaro, pero hay un pequeño problema, acá... en Paraná, Entre Ríos, Argentina.... no hay un podrido negocio que venda ese integrado, todos tienen el Lm317T... tuve que comprar 2... jeje pero voy a ver como puedo hacer para bajar la tensión de entrada, es la unica que me queda, porque tengo el circuito armado y todo casi listo... no pienso hacer nuevamente la placa por eso... talvez le retire uno de los dos capacitores del filtro para que no haga subir tanto el voltaje y ponga algun tipo de carga para q llegue un voltaje adecuado al integrado, asiq ue estoy hasta las manos como se dice por aqui jaja, muchas gracias a todos, gracias por sus servicios, dejo el tema abierto por si alguien quiere seguir aportando, serviria mucho porque hasta el momento estoy pensando que puedo hacer, un abrazo a todos y hasta la proxima.

PD: compré 2 LM317T por las dudas.... voy a probar uno... tengo la confianza de q no se va a quemar.... jajaja testarudo el tipo no?... suerte.


----------



## jona (Ago 3, 2007)

hola
si eliminas un capacitor para que no eleve tanto la tension,estaras en la misma ya que despues de el puente rectificador vas a seguir teniendo mas de lo permitido por el LM317T que son 36v,ademas de que si eliminas capacitores, vas a tener menos filtrado lo que no sera una corriente continua pura.
en cuanto a ser testarudo,creo que si(jajaaj)vas a volver a quemar el regulador,y si te anda es de casualidad,el problemas es conseguir ese tipo de regulador para la version de alta tension.
lo mejor es encontrar el regulador correcto o ir pensando en armar la fuente nuevamente con otro transformadorr que te de como mucho 30v a la salida.
subi el circuito que estas usando en una de esas se ocurre algo.
no se puede desafiar algunas caracteristicas tecnicas de los componentes.
saludos


----------



## shavier (Ago 6, 2007)

Si jona, tenes razón, voy a rearmar ésta fuente, el diagrama no lo tengo ahora porque se me traspapeló.... :mrgreen:  pero la voy a redibujar para q la vean, te digo q con el regulador nuevo la fuente anda, no presenta problemas, regula los 50V y alimenta y funciona, es más, el regulador no se calienta para nada, se mantiene a una temperatura moderada, apenas tiviecito y sin disipador estoy hablando, el problema se presenta al anexarle la etapa de potencia con los 3 transistores 2n3055 en paralelo, ahi es cuando vuela todo, se quema la resistencia del regulador q está entre la salida y la pata de regulación (ADJ), que por cierto q hermosa luz que hace jeje.
Pero ya decidí rearmarla y utilizar algun otro tipo de circuito integrado regulador o sino hacer una fuente transistorizada regulable, algun esquema voy a encontrar porque no estoy apto todavia para realizarla yo mismo, ahora me voy a redibujar el cicuito para subirlo, no es q esté sin hacer nada, sino q ya depaso lo llevo a mis profesores para q me digan en q pudo haber fallado o para q otra cosa me puede servir aparte de para un hermoso macetero, un abrazo.


----------



## shavier (Ago 7, 2007)

Aca está el circuito de la dichosa fuente, no la rediagramé, pero encontré un diagrama en protel q tenia hecho, corresponde a la fuente q arme, pero al momento de montarla tuve q rediagramarla a mano porque el protel no me ruteaba bien la fuente, en definitiva, ese diagrama está bien, me parece q lo q puede estar fallando es la disposición de los transistores... o talvez es cualquier cosa y funciona como cualquier cosa menos como fuente jajaja, ahi en la imagen está detallada como se dispone la asociación en paralelo de los transistores, en el esquema no se encuentran los mismos pero hay un conector que representa las 3 junturas, un abrazo y critiquen... si está mal me la banco jaja, saludos

PD: se encuentra compactada la imagen en un archivo ".RAR" el motivo es porque la imagen pesa más de los 150K maximos que admite el foro.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl33 (Ago 8, 2007)

el lm317 es un regulador de voltaje variable que tiene pocos componentes perifericos que se checan facilmente, y si tienes duda de  su funcinamiento cambialo es muy barato... saludos


----------



## Dean (Ago 28, 2008)

Hola muchachos... mira, si van a la  hoja de datos del regulador LM317, lo que mensiona es que es un regulador de 1.2V-37V con un amperaje máximo de 1.5A... otro punto es (como ya se mensionó anteriormente), debe haber una diferencia mínimas entre el voltaje de entrada y el de salida el cual es de 3V  y no debe ser mayor de 40V [ 3V ≤ (VIN − VOUT) ≤ 40V ]... por lo tanto, este regulador soportaría voltajes de 40V como requisito mínimo necesario para regular los 37V que en la hoja de datos especifica... (leer que es un regulador de 1.2V-37V)

Lo más importante es: No solo analizar algunas datos de las hojas técnicas, sino todos (incluyendo gráficos)... por algo es HOJA TECNICA...

Bueno, eso es todo... Saludos a todos


----------



## shavier (Ago 28, 2008)

Gracias por responder, igualmente el problema hace bastante que está resuelto, habia hecho una mala conexión y hacia que el LM trabajara mal, en este momento está entregando 30V la fuente y trabaja con 3A ya que tiene un transistor de potencia en paralelo al LM317T, este transistor entra en acción en cuanto se superan los 1,5 A, de ésta manera el LM no se sobreexije, muchas gracias igual, un abrazo

PD: por cierto, nunca supe como hace para verificar el estado de éste componente por alguna medición, lo que supe comprobar es que al quemarse algunas patas puenteaban o simplemente variaban la conductividad entre ellas, quemé por lo menos 4 de éstos bichos por conectar mal el transistor de potencia, por ignorante, pero bue, se aprende.


----------



## alexander diaz (Jul 22, 2009)

hola he tenido un problema con mi fuente al hacer mi trabajo por casualidad cruce los bornes +y_ y ahora mi furnte  a la salida solo me bota tension alterna ya revise los diodos y estan bien cren que fuese el ci lm317 o que otro elemento puede haberse averiado


----------



## luisval22 (Ago 25, 2010)

otra solucion que puede andar es la de un rectificador de media onda asi obtendras la mitad de este voltaje y te funcionra sin volver a diseñar tu placa solo tendras que eliminar lo que te sobre


----------

